
My Distributed Systems Seminar's Reading List for Spring 2017 - ingve
http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2016/11/my-distributed-systems-seminars-reading.html
======
cmsd2
I like the trend towards taming async networks, like the nopaxos paper which
show's what's possible when the network layer provides a total order on client
requests.

Seems not completely unrelated to prior work to turn async networks into
timed-async networks like with Spanner.

------
sporkenfang
Just out of curiosity, why haven't you included any of the classic papers? Is
there a prior course which discusses those works?

~~~
epaulson
Seminars are often about current topics. If you look at his 2015 and 2016
lists they're entirely different papers.

